# diesel shifting



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

had the diesel for a month now an I have noticed the transmission will have a harsh shift intermittent an the odd time when going from drive to reverse goes in to gear hard. but mostly it works very good. has any one else noticed this?? when I first got it, it seemed to be worst. thinking of going to the dealer just to document my concern for later down the road. I have 4000 k on it now.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I notice it on the down shifts. Not really any other time. Just when your coasting to a stop. I believe its from 3rd to 2nd.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have not had any issues with D to R but I do notice, like rescueswimmer, a bit of a stern downshift from time to time. I have almost 8000 miles


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Mine seems to do the firm downshift thing once in a while too.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

me too. Only when downshifting. Must be normal.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

rescueswimmer said:


> I notice it on the down shifts. Not really any other time. Just when your coasting to a stop. I believe its from 3rd to 2nd.


I had same issue with my cruze transmission, had to get complete gear box changed by dealer at the end.

It's seem okay now while shifting from 3rd to 2nd but still its not smooth like it should be


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It seems more like a characteristic than a problem. It's no more harsh then the shifts in the Mercedes gearbozes in their newest cars.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

the going from drive to reverse harsh clunk has only happened twice an both times I shut the car off an restarted it an was back to normal when I tryed it again. normally as you guys know the select from drive to reverse is hardly noticeable. I will give it some more time to fully break in. thanks!


----------

